# CV axle



## axp (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a 2001 nissan maxima GLE with 160,000 miles on it.
A buddy and I changed both the front CV axles on the car.
for the first day its fine. now its making noise every time i drive it
its making a sound kinda like air is coming out of a tire and a two metal pieces grind each other
Please help!
it might be the ball joint, but i am not sure!


----------

